# 9 week old puppy poops and pees every 10-15 minutes



## fonzie1991 (Oct 14, 2014)

i just got a new puppy a couple days ago, she was not in a good spot the guy we got her from was not taking care of her properly, she was very dehydrated and malnurished, he had not started giving the pups hard food or anything yet, we have her on a plain rice diet and purina one large puppy formula food to get her adjusted to a normal diet, since we have gotten her home though she is either peeing or pooping every 10-15 minutes, im assuming she is having some urinary trackt issues, but i dont know what would cause the pooping, also when she does poop it is very runny and has no solidity to it, when she poops she goes once and about 2-3 minutes later again, any ideas or anything anyone can think of that could be causing this? also we have an appointment to take her to the vet tomorrow evening, just kinda hoping to have some idea as to what i should expect from the visit


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

How is she apart from the poop and peeing constantly? Is she bright and alert? 

I would expect them to give you abx and want to do a fecal sample plus temperature/dehydration checks.she may need worming too.

Keep us posted on outcome


----------



## fonzie1991 (Oct 14, 2014)

she is great other than the pooping and peeing, she runs around and plays and wrestles with my older dog, sleeps alot like she should, in general seems very healthy now that she is on a good diet and has water when ever she needs it


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you sure she is 9 weeks old?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

fonzie1991 said:


> i just got a new puppy a couple days ago, she was not in a good spot the guy we got her from was not taking care of her properly, she was very dehydrated and malnurished, he had not started giving the pups hard food or anything yet, we have her on a plain rice diet and purina one large puppy formula food to get her adjusted to a normal diet, since we have gotten her home though she is either peeing or pooping every 10-15 minutes, im assuming she is having some urinary trackt issues, but i dont know what would cause the pooping, also when she does poop it is very runny and has no solidity to it, when she poops she goes once and about 2-3 minutes later again, any ideas or anything anyone can think of that could be causing this? also we have an appointment to take her to the vet tomorrow evening, just kinda hoping to have some idea as to what i should expect from the visit


Even puppies who are well cared for and weaned correctly onto a good diet can get loose motions and bit of diarrhoea from the stress of leaving mum and littermates and finding themselves alone in a new environment. Again even these who have been weaned if given a sudden abrupt change of different food, it will often give them diarrhoea or loose motions especially if done on top of relocating and still stressed, so just that alone wont be helping the situation.

If she is malnourished and hasn't been weaned full stop, then with all the normal stuff as well its not surprising she has tummy trouble. There is probably a very big likelihood that she is full of worms too, if they haven't weaned her then they wont have wormed her I would have thought, worms will cause diarrhoea and sometimes vomiting in a puppy too, and take a lot of the nourishment. Normal pups when weaned properly around this age should be on about 4 meals a day, with the total allowance split into 4 equal meals given equally spaced apart. Don't know how many you are giving? but even 4 meals with the history may still be too much and you may even have to make hers even more little and often for her tum to learn to cope. Pups haven't got a great capacity to hold much for long periods even normally, so do go a lot often then older dogs, but it sounds like the food is literally going straight through her.

Again pups do pee a lot more in general, and when toilet training starts you are usually wise to get them out every 30/45 minutes, but if she is really constantly peeing its possible she does have UTI especially if the pups were kept in dirty conditions.

Best thing you can do is what you are doing but I wouldn't delay I would get her straight in the vets now, for a health check. They should give you advice on how to feed. it does sound like you will have to go back to basics on weaning like she should have had long by now if she is indeed really 9 weeks old.

If she is malnourished she may also benefit from some puppy milk in her diet, maybe something like welpi or similar that is used often as a substitute for bitches milk for orphaned puppies but it can also be used as a supplement for recovering dogs, and old dogs to supply extra nutrition supplementation.
Usually too when weaning starts instead of feeding the complete puppy food dry, whats normally done to make it more palatable and easy on the digestion is to soak it in warm water first, then progress to, just adding warm water and feeding immediately and then finally dry, she may cope better with that, and in small frequent meals at first.

The vet should also possibly give you something like pro texin prokolin which is a natural product in a paste form, that usually helps calm the gut, helps firm up the faeces and puts back the good gut bacteria or similar, you can also get things like lectade that you mix with the drinking water to help rehydrate them.

I would though get her to the vets asap.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon wee'd over 30 times a day in the house and garden once he had his vaccs and could go out for small walks he stopped weeing in the house and didn't wee as much.


----------



## Ferret123 (Jun 15, 2015)

My 9 week old pup. The one in my profile pic,
is a pee machine, anywhere and everywhere he knows to go out but just don't make it out. He will just dissappear out for a poo why not a pee ?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Ferret123 said:


> My 9 week old pup. The one in my profile pic,
> is a pee machine, anywhere and everywhere he knows to go out but just don't make it out. He will just dissappear out for a poo why not a pee ?


If the smell still lingers in the places that he's peed before he will most likely use it as a spot to pee again. Also, he is only 9 weeks old so he can't hold it in yet. Puppies at this age will pee after eating, drinking, sleeping and playing so much more often than he will go for a poo.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ferret123 said:


> My 9 week old pup. The one in my profile pic,
> is a pee machine, anywhere and everywhere he knows to go out but just don't make it out. He will just dissappear out for a poo why not a pee ?


At this age they haven't got much in the way of great capacity for holding much for long periods, they also often don't realise they need to go or until its too late as they don't get much in the way of advanced warning, all this improves with growing age and toilet training.

They need to be taken out regularly normally every 30/45 minutes at the start, and also after drinking, eating, playing and sleeping.


----------

